# Woohoo !! Red interior is back !!



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I was checking the new car configurator on the german site, they have launched a new configurator. There are a bunch of new exterior and interior colors :yikes:

Exclusive Granat Red :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Hey, what kinda seats are these with the seams down the middle? Looks pretty nice.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Hey, what kinda seats are these with the seams down the middle? Looks pretty nice.


Kaz, I am exploring the configurator at the moment. It's new, but very very slow. A lot of menus and stuff is not working yet. The cool thing is that you can configure a car and download the exterior and interior pictures as wallpaper. But as I said, it's far from perfect now. I was lucky to be able to get this picture.

There are different editions and packages now. There is also a new package called 'Edition Sport', which was only available on the Sedan and the Touring before. The new 1 Series colors (like Sonora and Sparkling Graphite) are now available on the E46 too.

The new leather line is called Futura (and costs a bunch of money). I think it's time for me to visit a dealer in the next week or so, since the 2005 cars are arriving.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Kaz, I am exploring the configurator at the moment. It's new, but very very slow. A lot of menus and stuff is not working yet. The cool thing is that you can configure a car and download the exterior and interior pictures as wallpaper. But as I said, it's far from perfect now. I was lucky to be able to get this picture.
> 
> There are different editions and packages now. There is also a new package called 'Edition Sport', which was only available on the Sedan and the Touring before. The new 1 Series colors (like Sonora and Sparkling Graphite) are now available on the E46 too.
> 
> The new leather line is called Futura (and costs a bunch of money). I think it's time for me to visit a dealer in the next week or so, since the 2005 cars are arriving.


It seems rather odd to me that they are making all these changes in the last full year of E46 production (assuming the other bodystyles are less than a full year out from the sedan). If they were selling poorly, I'd understand, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Estoril Blue! :yikes:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

hmr said:


> Estoril Blue! :yikes:




I'm trying to get a pic of it, not possible at the moment (technical difficulties on the site). But I have one 330ci in Sparkling Graphite.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

That is a great looking interior color combination. :thumbup:


----------



## NetEngWiz (Apr 5, 2004)

That interior is VERY nice. Seems they are throwing in some extra goodies to move the last of the e46s.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

At least from the picture, I REALLY like that red, even better than my Imola.

Alex


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Exclusive Granat Red


:yumyum: Ohhhh...my :yumyum:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Lordy, for a second I thought you put red seats in Barney.


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

WOW... that interior is beautiful!!
Makes me think about trading in...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

sunilsf said:


> WOW... that interior is beautiful!!
> Makes me think about trading in...


I love the red, but I also think the Grey "Futura" interior looks nice too, especially compared to the nearly all-grey interior most US-spec cars have.










And for what it's worth, there are no plans to offer this in the US. :bawling:


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

oooh Sparkling Graphite... looks fantastic. that is almost exactly the color i wanted in the first place, i was a little disappointed they discontinued Steel Grey (though i still love my Silver Grey). are these EU-only colors, or will they hit the States too? wonder when bmwusa.com will be updated with 2005 info... they're still showing a Steel Grey car as Silver Grey, so i don't have very high expectations.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> I'm trying to get a pic of it, not possible at the moment (technical difficulties on the site). But I have one 330ci in Sparkling Graphite.


I have a few 3er coupes and cabrios coming in Sparkling Graphite, including a 330Ci ZHP. I think it'll be HOT!


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> And for what it's worth, there are no plans to offer this in the US. :bawling:


 oh well... makes me feel a little better about my '04 car i guess.
that Futura Grey *is* nice. i really like grey leather, but thought the grey interior on the US E46's was way too drab looking. the Futura scheme is much, much better.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

dorkus said:


> oooh Sparkling Graphite... looks fantastic. that is almost exactly the color i wanted in the first place, i was a little disappointed they discontinued Steel Grey (though i still love my Silver Grey). are these EU-only colors, or will they hit the States too? wonder when bmwusa.com will be updated with 2005 info... they're still showing a Steel Grey car as Silver Grey, so i don't have very high expectations.


Two colors on there will be new for the 2005 325 and 330 coupe and convertible-- Sonora Metallic, and Sparking Graphite Metallic. They will not be offered on the sedan, since those will have a shorter than normal model year and it didn't make sense to offer a new color at the end of the run.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

At first glance, I thought to myself, "You know, that e90 interior looks pretty good to me now..." Then, I realized it was the e46, and I pointed and laughed at me.

That red would look sooooo good on a dark graphite color (SG?) convertible. Maybe with the ZHP's black interior, too.


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

Is there a reason why they're using the headrests found on normal seats, rather than the better looking headrests found on sport seats? :dunno:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> And for what it's worth, there are no plans to offer this in the US. :bawling:


Oh fer chrissakes.

I am going to move to Germany and get an Individual Garnet Red interior 120d three-door hatch. :neener:


----------

